# Best chance for Oregon Coast summer exchange?



## BevL (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, I know, I have high hopes.  And I need a two bedroom to boot to bring some kids/grandkids with.

My options are a week 16 Foxrun in Interval, pulls pretty decently, I think, although Interval has never been my favourite exchange company.

And I have a SoCal summer studio and an Island Park summer week in RCI.  

Any thoughts on whether I am so far out in left field I'm not playing ball anymore?  

I'm thinking trying for 2010 with Interval and maybe put in for a 2011 through RCI?


----------



## Karen G (Oct 7, 2009)

*Does it have to be the coast?*

Eagle Crest in the Redmond/Bend area of Oregon is a great place to stay with kids, unless you have your heart set on the Oregon coast.  It trades with RCI.  The 2-bedroom units are quite spacious and there are 3-bedroom units, too.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 7, 2009)

BevL: In the Worldmark world, we have to get up at 6am at 13 months out to call and get a summer coastal two bedroom.  Some of the Worldmark resorts in Washington state and Seaside aren't quite as popular but forget Depot Bay.

Have you thought of picking up Worldmark credits on Ebay -- they are sooo cheap right now and your living in Canada -- they have three or four resorts not too far from you.


----------



## BevL (Oct 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> BevL: In the Worldmark world, we have to get up at 6am at 13 months out to call and get a summer coastal two bedroom.  Some of the Worldmark resorts in Washington state and Seaside aren't quite as popular but forget Depot Bay.
> 
> Have you thought of picking up Worldmark credits on Ebay -- they are sooo cheap right now and your living in Canada -- they have three or four resorts not too far from you.



If I had a timeshare "do over" I would probably go that route.  But unless I win the lottery or inherit some money from a long lost uncle, I would take too much of a bath on what I have to make that leap.

I may rethink to Eagle Crest or perhaps something in Chelan.  Actually with taking the kids, the weather is probably a little more predictable.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 7, 2009)

It is extremely unlikely that you will be able to exchange into a summer coast resort. Worldmark is pretty much the only decent choice and the summer weeks will not get deposited with the exchange company. On the other hand, it may be possible to find a rental in RCI since the management company (Wyndham or whatever they are called now) owns RCI.

Your best bet is to try to rent directly from a Worldmark owner.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, in the future you will be much less likely to find the Worldmark resorts in Interval since the management company tries to direct all deposits into RCI.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Bev,

Several years ago I traded a red summer Gold Crown Vail one bedroom for an August two bedroom at Otter Rock on the Oregon Coast.  This is not a Worldmark resort.  I love this resort, and so do my kids.  It might not work for you if your grandkids are really small, because there is a staircase with lots of steps to the beach.  But if they are older it should be fine.  The beach is an Oregon natural preserve with lots of tide pools, and there is always lots of seals on the rocks.

I think Phil traded into Schooner Landing in Newport, Oregon a couple of years ago. 

Put in a request for these properties, and maybe you just might get lucky.

I think Lake Chelan in the summer is every bit as difficult as the Oregon coast.  I have NEVER seen anything but a studio (and those were very rare) on line.

Isn't an Island Park summer week a pretty good trader?  Maybe that will get you what you need.

Good Luck to you, I hope you get your trade.

Gayle


----------



## mshatty (Oct 8, 2009)

In the summer of 2008, I got a 1BR exchange for the last week of June 09 at Schooner Landing through SFX Exchange.  I had reserved and deposited an acceptable Wyndham points week.

The Schooner Landing week was not a Worldmark unit there.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 9, 2009)

Three summers ago we rented a 2BR at Worldmark Depoe Bay directly from an owner at what I thought was a reasonable price (about $800 for the week). I'd suggest doing that.


----------



## BevL (Mar 26, 2010)

To resurrect this thread, hubby's health is just not that stable for planning anything this summer, but there have been some amazing rental deals out there.  I saw on Ebay this morning a three bedroom Depoe Bay July week for $850 with a reserve and a buy it now price of $1,100.

So while it's irksome to think that renting might be a good option, I'd be seriously looking at it if our circumstances hadn't changed.


----------



## Zib (Apr 3, 2010)

I just happened to be looking for a rental on Oregon Coast for fall and came across something that looks very interesting.  If you can't exchange your timeshare look at www.vacationhomerentals.com and go to #45605.  It's in Lincoln City.  Lots to do there.  Then how about trying to exchange for Eagle Crest for a second week if you can go for two weeks?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 3, 2010)

We are going to Depoe Bay the end of June on a SFX exchange.  What is there to do in the area?


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Works*

We've done it a few times.  Sometimes your timing is just right and there is something available sometimes not.  We've done Schooner Landing twice.  Once when we got it thru RCI and then once thru Worldmark (we kept staying at Worldmark locations in trades so we finally bought in).
Bart


----------

